# bcm43xx Driver

## Bigun

I have gotten the driver to work, but I was wondering if anyone else was having the issue that I am having.

I can connect to my AP, but after 5 or so minutes, the connection will drop.  I'm sure it's not the AP simply because on my Windows OS it can stay connected.... or at the very least, if it *does* lose connection, it reconnects before I can notice.

Anyone else having this issue?

----------

## mose

Hello. I didn't experienced this problem, but I have to say that if the signal received isn't perfect the driver just don't work. For example, if I put the antenna in a "wrong orientation" the net.eth1 script fails. Maybe these two problems are related

----------

## DtZ

This driver is still very experimental and requires a strong signal to work correctly. It works fine for me, but only when I'm no more than 15m from my AP. After that it get's disconnected all the time:(, though windows driver with ndiswrapper still works fine :/.

----------

## mose

I'm experiencing the same behaviour as you: my pc is about 10m from the AP, and as I wrote above, the antenna orientation must be perfect, or the driver doesn't work. However when the signal received is good the driver works fine for me

----------

## Bigun

Sounds like the advantages of the raw bcm43xx driver doesn't quite outweigh the ndiswrapper.... at least for now.

----------

## mose

For my use the raw driver are fine, because my desktop pc is not far from the AP, and so I don't have issues with the connection, and it took me 2 minutes to get it working. However you are sure: probably ndiswrapper offers a better solution now.

----------

## updatelee

Im seeing the same issues

with the laptop about 1m from the router it disconnects once every 4-5h.

with the laptop about 15m from the router its every few min it disconnects.

----------

## updatelee

ok, I found something that has helped alot. in my wireless connect script I added the line...

/sbin/iwconfig eth1 txpower 100mw

where I used to have

/sbin/iwconfig eth1 txpower auto

the 100mw option I guess is keeping the wireless card at full power insted of lowering its power when not needed to save electricity. my battery is pretty much toast anyhow so im not to concered about a little extra juice, lol. give it a shot, it might help for you as well.

----------

## Bigun

Wow... what a difference.

After returning to ndiswrapper, my connection went from 11 Mbps to 48 Mbps, the noise was reduced, and the link was consistant.  There is a definite difference.

----------

